

Ask HN: Open Source project using MySQL as a schemaless datastore - dougk7

I'm looking for an open source framework that uses MySQL as a schema-less datastore like the one described here http://bret.appspot.com/entry/how-friendfeed-uses-mysql<p>One option would be to use MongoDB but for this particular project I'm constrained to use MySQL.
======
senko
InnoDB provides a schemaless datastore and can be used directly. A couple of
results for a quick google search for "innodb nosql":

[http://yoshinorimatsunobu.blogspot.com/2010/10/using-
mysql-a...](http://yoshinorimatsunobu.blogspot.com/2010/10/using-mysql-as-
nosql-story-for.html) [http://blogs.innodb.com/wp/2011/04/nosql-to-innodb-
with-memc...](http://blogs.innodb.com/wp/2011/04/nosql-to-innodb-with-
memcached/)

